# Tapatalk 2 issues



## DarthG (Mar 18, 2012)

Tapatalk 2 had been working great for me until yesterday late afternoon. Now I can't access Rootzwiki thru tapatalk, even as a guest account. Other forums like xda work so it's probably something to do with roots I guess. Anyone else have the same problem? If you know how to fix this, please PM me or post here.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Havin the same issue...


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

It's a known issue that Rootzwiki is working with Tapatalk with.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ha, I just came to start a thread about this...


----------



## spinkick (Nov 1, 2011)

same. Just posting so I can keep checking on it.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry for the inconvenience. There is a problem with the Tapatalk plugin on the site and we are waiting for an answer from Tapatalk. Until then we are at their mercy. Sorry

Hope to have it back up soon.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Sorry for the inconvenience. There is a problem with the Tapatalk plugin on the site and we are waiting for an answer from Tapatalk. Until then we are at their mercy. Sorry
> 
> Hope to have it back up soon.


What he said + the tapatalk plugin is what was causing the site to go down yesterday. So until that can be resolved it's better for us to have the site fully up all the time then to have the TT plugin installed.


----------



## DarthG (Mar 18, 2012)

Thx for clarifying guys. Hope its usable again soon.


----------



## Obi_Shwan (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Seems to be fixed now 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## FilletMinion (Sep 12, 2011)

I wiped the app data and it started working again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Please remember to keep application discussion in the application forum, not device forums. Thanks!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

FilletMinion said:


> I wiped the app data and it started working again
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Issue was server side.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Issue was server side.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


It still is...


----------



## DarthG (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm noticing that sporadically rootzwiki is down on tapatalk and a few hours later back up again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

It was down most of the day yesterday (for me), today seems golden though.


----------

